# Easy Times Roleplay music Mega Thread!



## Liseran Thistle (May 12, 2019)

I made a few songs for the roleplay Easy Times, but discord wouldn't let me share the tunes with the other participants, so I'm just gonna post them here so they can see it!

I have never made music before in the past, I just used a website called Soundtrap to make themes for certain parts of the story and that's it.

Here's the Main Theme for Easy Times
www.furaffinity.net: Easy Times Main Theme by LiseranThistle

Here's Mission Objective, the theme for when the team goes on missions
www.furaffinity.net: Mission Objective by LiseranThistle

And here's Deal Maker, or the song that plays when all the characters were getting interrogated by Sab on the plane.
www.furaffinity.net: Deal Maker by LiseranThistle

Here's Zachariah's Theme
www.furaffinity.net: Zachariah's Theme! by LiseranThistle

Here's Peter's Theme
www.furaffinity.net: Peter's theme by LiseranThistle

Here's Fenry's Theme
www.furaffinity.net: Fenry's Theme by LiseranThistle

I don't have the themes of the other characters because I haven't made any, and some of the other players were making there own character themes for the roleplay. Please don't add on to this thread with your own music, it's strictly for those who have joined the roleplay.


----------

